# BOTC - Aug 27th, anyone going??



## 1r4AD (7 May 2007)

Just got my information package and whatnot sent out looks like im going to St. Jean August 27th for Logistics Officer.

Anyone else here going?

Would be nice to talk to some people before hand going to be there!!!


----------



## tibor23 (7 May 2007)

Yup! I'll be there as well. Aerospace Control Officer.  See ya in a few months!


----------



## Quyen (7 May 2007)

I find out tommorow when i'm going, hopefully aug. Gives a few months to prepare. U guys DEO?


----------



## tibor23 (7 May 2007)

Yes, my entry plan is DEO. U?


----------



## jdmoney (7 May 2007)

I too am going in august, but not august 27th. Im leaving august 4th for a start date of august 6th.


----------



## Quyen (7 May 2007)

I'm DEO pilot. I had to redo my interview becuase it expired. He said everything was fine and to expect a call tommorow to tell me the details of my offer.


----------



## 1r4AD (8 May 2007)

Yeah I am DEO too guys, congrats.

Please feel free to pm me your msn or whatever if you guys want to chat.

St. John's to St. Jean  ;D


----------



## Rowshambow (8 May 2007)

Well I won't be on IAP, but when you guys start BOTP I will see you there, almost all DEO and CEOTP guys go together, cause when DEO are done school, there isin't a need to rush you through your IAP, or BOTP.
I am CEOTP and going Pilot as well (providing I don't scew up on ASC)

Sorry didn't read the topic to closely! Ya I know good impression!


----------



## Quyen (8 May 2007)

Swearing in at CFRC Vancouver  aug 9th.  Flying out aug 26, to start on the 27th.

If u have any questions about ACS pm me


----------



## shorinsakka (11 May 2007)

Yeah, I'm on the Aug. 27th course too.

My preparations included catching a cold which dropped 4kg off me.  Talk about a gift from the gods.  Only another 4 kg to go to get back to my soccer playing weight  ;D which I reckon should make me in fighting shape for PT.  I still stink at pushups though.


----------



## Flouf (11 May 2007)

I'll see you all there too. I just got my call today for EME. 

I'm a chem grad too so I guess there will be a strong showing eh 1r4AD?


----------



## Rey (14 May 2007)

At work & just got my call. DEO Sigs.

Swear in on the Aug 24th. No idea of when I fly out but I'm in BOTC on the 27th.

4 years of waiting, finally over.


----------



## tibor23 (14 May 2007)

Congrats! Four years, wow, and I thought my wait of two and a half was long.

So where is everyone from?

I'll be heading there from Dartmouth, NS.

Cheers.


----------



## Rey (14 May 2007)

Dartmouth for me also. When do you swear in?

2.5 years.... I would have loved a wait that short. Got a few comments at the recruiting office about the age of my file.

Rey


----------



## tibor23 (14 May 2007)

I swear in August 1st.  Feels pretty good to finally get the call after all this time waiting.


----------



## Quyen (14 May 2007)

I'm from Vancouver BC


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (15 May 2007)

Hey gang. I'm going to IAP/BOTP Aug 27th. Former air force aviation technician, transferred to the CEOTP program as a public affairs officer (air). Currently in Yellowknife with 440 (Transport) Squadron for the time being.  See you all there, at the Fort.


----------



## AverageJoe (15 May 2007)

Going on Aug 27 
DEO Infantry Vancouver
Hope to see you guys there   Too bad it is still over 3 months away :crybaby:

Man 4 years that is a long time. I think I spent about 3 months in the CF recruiting system. I thought it was taking a long time for me......Damn I take back all the nasty thoughts I had about my general bad luck in lineups.

Quyen.....I'm so jealous...........Wanna trade job offers? I wanna fly around in a 40 million dollar Jet ;D


----------



## AverageJoe (16 May 2007)

Yeah I'm swearing in on Aug 9. We should play a game to see which one of us can pick out the other at the Swearing in Ceremony ;D

Oh well, I couldn't take your job anyways :crybaby: I had Lasik and they don't accept us "Lasik Freaks" in the Air Force. Boooooooooooourns......Booooooooooourns.......


----------



## 1r4AD (18 May 2007)

sorry guys moving to a new place for a few months!

ill make sure to get in contact with you guys who left contact info.


----------



## Air Gunner (20 May 2007)

Hey, anyone going DEO... Verify your enrollment plan, because if you have NCM time and go directly to officer you should start on Pay level D, and not C where DEO normally starts. The difference is from $3400 to $4300 a month.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (21 May 2007)

hey all former navcomm CEOTP'd Arty, the best guess is IAP/BOTP 27 Aug (they're running 4 platoons through for DEO/CEOTP) , on a side note Tim have you heard anything solid for course dates, I'm still playing the guessing game.


----------



## Rasha (24 May 2007)

Hey all, I just got in touch with CFRC Toronto and I was told that all they are waiting for is a prior service assessment and I should be on the August 27th IAP/ BOTP.  I find out for sure in the next 2-3 weeks.  The officer that handles my file in Toronto did tell me that I have been slated for Infantry officer through the CEOTP entry program.  Hope the see everyone in August.


----------



## AverageJoe (26 Jun 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!!! Still Two months away  :crybaby:


----------



## Deek (27 Jun 2007)

Hi guys, I'm a former Naval Electronics Technician (Radar) I'm going Armour and should be on the Aug 27 course, even though I haven't had official word yet.  I'm CEOTP (I still can't believe I have to go through basic all over again  :'( ).  I guess it's a small bump in the road to where I want to be.  See you in a few months  

Cheers, 
Deek


----------



## Pugwash (2 Jul 2007)

Congrats everyone!
CEOTP; Artillery Officer.
Im coming from Elmsdale, Nova Scotia...So I'll see you folks from NS on the 1st of August!
Hope you're all as pumped for this as I am!
--Cody


----------



## Astrodog (3 Jul 2007)

CEOTP Pilot.. taking the train up from London, Ontario. Excited to start... even more excited to finish!


----------



## Pte AJB (3 Jul 2007)

DEO Infantry - see ya'll there.


----------



## AverageJoe (3 Jul 2007)

I finally got the official letter but they misspelled my name ha ha Should I call in and correct them?  I don't think they misspelled my name on the official file but just on this letter they sent me


----------



## Port Hope (4 Jul 2007)

Is anyone interested in doing a meet and greet for folks heading for the Aug. 27 IAP (from the Greater Toronto area)?


----------



## Al_729 (4 Jul 2007)

DEO- Armour Officer IAP/BOTP Aug 27th, looking forward to it!
I'd be more than happy to do a meet and greet for those in the GTA, anyone else?

Cheers


----------



## Deek (4 Jul 2007)

Hey guys, just got my message.  Have a safe summer and I'll see you August 26th.

cheers ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Jul 2007)

seeing as we're on the topic of meet and greets, anybody interested in getting something together for Greater Victoria.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (5 Jul 2007)

Anyone wanna have a meet and greet in Yellowknife? Ha... didn't think so. I will be in the GTA after Aug 4th, and PortHope maybe we could do it in Pickering or something, perhaps at the LoneStar cafe on Kingston Rd. Halfway... unless you want to meet everyone in TO.


----------



## Deek (5 Jul 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> seeing as we're on the topic of meet and greets, anybody interested in getting something together for Greater Victoria.



I would be in for Victoria.....Is that Mac?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (5 Jul 2007)

how'd you guess lol, yup, I'm out of town until the 24th, I'm thinking 5 Fd Offr Mess shouldn't be to hard to get permission to use it.


----------



## Deek (5 Jul 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> how'd you guess lol, yup, I'm out of town until the 24th, I'm thinking 5 Fd Offr Mess shouldn't be to hard to get permission to use it.



Where is that?  Over on Bay St?

I was all worried this week, I heard everyone from Esq got on the courses but me.  I guess the MCpl left me off the original message.  Thankfully I got it yesterday.  Are you driving or flying Mac?


----------



## Port Hope (5 Jul 2007)

Hey Avro Arrow and Al,

How does 2:00 PM August 11 (a Saturday) at the Lone Star sound?  The location works for me.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (5 Jul 2007)

I'm gonna fly , lve the wife the wheels, but yes we're down at bay street. Mat will be joining me down there when I get home from lve


----------



## Deek (5 Jul 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> I'm gonna fly , lve the wife the wheels, but yes we're down at bay street. Mat will be joining me down there when I get home from lve



Ok sounds good, give me an email when you get back 

Cheers


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (5 Jul 2007)

Sat isn't good for me as I usually have cycling races on Saturday. Would have to be later in the evening if we do it.


----------



## Al_729 (5 Jul 2007)

Saturday August 11th is actually one of the few days that works for me.  It sounds like the evening may work better then for Avro, what about you Port Hope?


----------



## Port Hope (6 Jul 2007)

Sounds good to me.   How does 7:00 PM, Aug.11 work?


----------



## klee519 (8 Jul 2007)

Quyen said:
			
		

> I'm from Vancouver BC



I am in Vancouver now too, visiting my family. I will be back Windsor Ontario on July31st. I was told to get there, St Jean, by Aug25th but they never mention the exact date of the course.
96-04 reservist and ex-Corporal


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (9 Jul 2007)

I plan on being there by 1700 on the 25th of August. Pisses me off that they have to ruin our last weekend of freedom LOL. Oh well.


----------



## Al_729 (11 Jul 2007)

Port Hope,

7pm on August 11th is great for me.


Cheers


----------



## Deek (12 Jul 2007)

Avro_Arrow_1976 said:
			
		

> I plan on being there by 1700 on the 25th of August. Pisses me off that they have to ruin our last weekend of freedom LOL. Oh well.



Avro I wouldn't get there to early, you wouldn't want the bullshit to start early  ;D  On the CFLRS website it says to show up anytime before 1800 on the day before the course.  I'm not showing up until 1745 on Sunday the 26th.  

To the rest of the guys meeting in Victoria, I'm sorry but I won't be able to make it.  I've put in for some leave before the course and I will be driving to Ontario before heading on to Quebec.  As long as everything is approved of course  ;D

Cheers


----------



## MattyH (14 Jul 2007)

Hey everyone, I'll be there too DEO Armour. Looking forward to it. I'm in Fredericton NB now after finishing Uni. Looking forward to getting there and getting started up. I think I'll be there for Saturday night so I can look around on Sunday before the course kicks off on Monday.


----------



## 1r4AD (14 Jul 2007)

I am not an expert brother but I think that a board sits for all officer candidates and are selected. This I believe was done some time ago. I may be wrong but I think your chances are slim. Try calling your local recruiter but I could never quite figure the system out for it all. Best of luck.

Also, any other folks from Newfoundland going to be attending??? Nice to have a chat an a beer, wha? 

 ;D


----------



## MattyH (14 Jul 2007)

Apparently they are able to give DEO offers from the recruiting office as long as courses are open. So if someone is DEO, they can get a call up until the last minute. I think a few people posted on Facebook saying they had offers very recently. I think there is only a board if there are other issues, like paying for education costs, involved. In my case, they were able to give me the offer once my information passed through Ottawa.


----------



## shorinsakka (15 Jul 2007)

I also plan on being there on the 25th since my CFRC file manager asked me to be there by 1400hrs on August 25th.


----------



## Pte AJB (16 Jul 2007)

Anyone know what serial they're on? I'm on 0026.


----------



## Al_729 (16 Jul 2007)

I'm on 0028.


----------



## shorinsakka (16 Jul 2007)

FifthHorse said:
			
		

> Anyone know what serial they're on? I'm on 0026.



What's a serial, and how does one know which one it is?


----------



## Pte AJB (16 Jul 2007)

shorinsakka said:
			
		

> What's a serial, and how does one know which one it is?



It's just Army code for what platoon you'll be in for course. A chance for us to figure out who we will be working with for the next few months. 

From what I know, there are four serials being run starting August 27.  Your recruiter should be able to you which one you are on. Though no big deal if you don't know it yet, it'll all get straightened out in St. Jean.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 Jul 2007)

there are 4 serials being run conccurrently in ST Jean starting 27 Aug (of note the TD Instructions that were sent a week or so ago had the TD Dates starting the 26th)


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (16 Jul 2007)

Yes conflicting reports of the 26th and the 27th. The message does say the 26th, but Borden told one of our members here to show up on Sunday the 26th. What would going on the Saturday accomplish? Why would they start a course on the Sunday?


----------



## Pte AJB (16 Jul 2007)

Avro_Arrow_1976 said:
			
		

> Yes conflicting reports of the 26th and the 27th. The message does say the 26th, but Borden told one of our members here to show up on Sunday the 26th. What would going on the Saturday accomplish? Why would they start a course on the Sunday?



Just trying to take care of some admin the day before so it won't be a total gong show the first day. Every course I've done we've shown up the day prior. Though like Deek said, I'm not showing up until 1745 Sunday, no point getting some early confirmation of combat knowledge.  ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 Jul 2007)

the td instruction for the 26th is to allow for the payment of TD pay on the travel day


----------



## klee519 (17 Jul 2007)

I am told to get there on Aug25th.


----------



## klee519 (17 Jul 2007)

Avro_Arrow_1976 said:
			
		

> Yes conflicting reports of the 26th and the 27th. The message does say the 26th, but Borden told one of our members here to show up on Sunday the 26th. What would going on the Saturday accomplish? Why would they start a course on the Sunday?



Borden? you are not going to St Jean?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Jul 2007)

The courses are run in ST Jean but the Recruiting Group Headquarters is in Borden


----------



## Ashley MacDonald (17 Jul 2007)

Well, I am assuming I will be there. 

Two weeks ago I received a call from the local recruiter and I was made an offer of employment. At the time I was told I would go off to St. Jean on August 27th and begin training as an Officer Cadet. 

But, I have yet to here from him concerning my induction date and I have not received any information via email, phone or mail. I have contacted the recruitment centre but have yet to hear back. 

So...ultimately, I might be there on August 27th. But, I have a suspicion that there is a problem with my file and I might not.


----------



## 1r4AD (17 Jul 2007)

Took about 2 and one half weeks to get my fancy letter and big info package after I got my call so it could still be in the works.

Congrats I am sure I will see you there!

What branch and position have you accepted an offer for?


----------



## Flouf (18 Jul 2007)

Hey Ashley,

Just to let you know, I have not yet received my package yet either (and I got my call in May!). I was talking to a recruiter and she told me my package was sent out yesterday.

My recruiting centre (CFRC Halifax) has had an extremely large number of recruits going though lately due to the ROTP people, among others, who need to get their paperwork straight ASAP. Keep in mind that it is summer, and many people are on vacation. 

If you can't get a hold of anyone at the RC, I suggest calling when they start work (8am) --that is when I had the best luck reaching people.

See you in St. Jean

Jason


----------



## Ashley MacDonald (18 Jul 2007)

I accepted a CEOTP position as an Infantry Officer. 

You are probably right and the delay is most likely due to it being summer and the need to get the ROTP's sorted out first. 

In some respect, I think my concerns about me application stem from the fact I was not expecting to be selected as soon as I was. When I had my interview, the recruiter told me I had just missed the current selection period and I would be included in the next one; to be held most likely in the Fall. So, when I received a call near the end of June I was a bit surprised. I jumped at the chance to serve and accepted the offer. 

I am rather concerned about going off to BMOQ as I am nowhere near fit. If I were to go off to St. Jean tomorrow I think I would probably get kicked out upon arrival. I am going to have to hit the gym a minimum of 6 days a week until I go off to St. Jean. Even then I will be rather overweight but my cardio will be better and I will hopefully be able to do more than one push-up.


----------



## Rasha (18 Jul 2007)

I also just accepted a CEOTP position but as an Artillery Officer.  Hope to see everyone there in August.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (19 Jul 2007)

ah another gunner, there will be a few of us (2 from victoria out of the ranks)


----------



## Meridian (19 Jul 2007)

I just dropped off my app for CEOTP today   Kinda jealous of all you guys, but wouldn't mind a bit of a delay in starting, just would prefer an offer sooner  Its just so much easier not having to cancel leases, and such on short notice.

The CFRC mentioned that if everything clears through fast enough, you never know.. it isn't August yet!  They also mentioned recently that it happens quite frequently that people back out at the last minute and dont show up/etc, and they try and course load....  dont know how that works, but seems interesting!


----------



## tibor23 (28 Jul 2007)

Anyone else being sworn in August 1st, in Halifax?


----------



## Pugwash (28 Jul 2007)

For sure!  Can't wait!  I'm not sure how many of us from Halifax there are, but I think there are a few of us at least!  Getting excited?!


----------



## tibor23 (28 Jul 2007)

Yeah, I'm totally pumped!  Feels like I've been waiting forever, and still a month to go before the course starts.   


See ya this Wednesday!


----------



## Port Hope (3 Aug 2007)

I got my offer back June but I haven't got a package yet either.   I am being sworn in this Thursday in Toronto.  When I received my offer, I was told to bring birth certificates, mortgage info, etc to the CFRC sometime before being sworn in.  Did anyone else get similar instructions?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Aug 2007)

Port Hope said:
			
		

> Did anyone else get similar instructions?



This isnt meant as a dig towards you specificaly, but i have to ask since i see that type of question many times on this site :

What does it matter if anyone else got similar instructions ?  You were told to bring all that, just do it !!


----------



## AverageJoe (3 Aug 2007)

Port Hope said:
			
		

> I got my offer back June but I haven't got a package yet either.   I am being sworn in this Thursday in Toronto.  When I received my offer, I was told to bring birth certificates, mortgage info, etc to the CFRC sometime before being sworn in.  Did anyone else get similar instructions?



You mean when you got the phone call you were told to bring a birth certificate and mortgage information??? That seems strange. I can understand the birth certificate part even though I wasn't asked for it....but why would they need your mortgage information? I know if you already have a lease on a place they need that so they can put in the paper work to NOT charge you for your board when you are at basic.

But as aviator says if they tell you to do something just do it.

You kinda got me worried now I was never told to bring any of those things when I got the phone call of job offer and the package I received didn't mention any of those either. Now I'm wondering if they told me those things and I just forgot about them. ( It has been a long time since the call came) Oh no.....I better call the CFRC and double check.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (3 Aug 2007)

I'll be there with you guys one of the many from the ranks types that will be there, let me say from experience, bring everything, mortgage, lease, all that stuff, otherwise you'll end up paying rations and quarters, for those who are married, bring your marriage cert with you (I can't confirm off the top of my head but you may be entitled to seperation expense) Me I had a copy of my PERS file made to take with me out to ST Jean. Trust me its better to have more documnentation than you need than not enough.


----------



## mudrecceman (4 Aug 2007)

Just some a wee bit of advice here folks...on timings, Cdn Aviator and some of the folks with TI have covered the admin aspect.

Keep in mind, in the military, when you are going from "Point A" (in this case, your home/hometown) to "Point B" (in the case, the Mega in St-Jean) that...the unit that is sending you (in this case, unless you are a CFR type, that would be your CFRC) sends what is called an ETA Message to the unit you are heading to.

Different CFRCs/units may or will or have given out different RFD Dates (Report for Duty) on courses...just because you are told to show up Saturday and someone else is told Sunday doesn't mean you still don't have to be there Sunday.  Now, every course is different but I can tell you my 9'r, their course had to RFD NLT 1400 on the Saturday...that was the instructions passed on to them.  Some people tried the "oh I thought it was Sunday" game.  The course is rough, but stupid stuff can make it rougher.


And this "the course doesn't start until Monday" stuff is for the birds.  The course starts the second you drive in St-Jean Garrison.  

Time to start getting the "shut mouth up brain" drills down!   

For those of your completely new to the military...one more point...getting there Saturday will give you a little bit of extra time to get used to the place, to get to know the people you are going to be on course with, and give some of your "new to the CF" types the chance to be nervous together...and realize that "hey I am NOT the only one who feels like I have 2 left feet!" and stuff like that.

Remeber your are doing BMOQ with consists of IAP (Initial *Assessment* Period).  Assume you are being assessed the second you get the wave to "go head" from the Commissionaire at the Main Gate on your way to the Green Desk.

Step off on the right foot and do yourself a favour...if your paperwork says you have to be there at such and such a date at such and such a time...be there.  Get used to the fact that TIMINGS and FOLLOWING DIRECTIONS are day to day facts of life in the military.

Remember...

"Before you can be a good leader, you have to be a good follower".

Anyways...its up to you but if it were ME...I would be there when my paperwork said to be there...unless I had arrangements and approval otherwise.  You will see some of your coursemates on here that already have served  in the CF for years...they know how the system works and how to get this approval thru their CoC and will no doubt have their CYA ticket in hand.   ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

+5


----------



## klee519 (6 Aug 2007)

Some people here supposed already to be basicly trained in their former or current service as NCMs or even Officers? I am wondering why they have to do it all over again when they decide to become officers? or at least IAP can be excepted.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (6 Aug 2007)

Some of us (myself included) either did not have a PLQ/JLC equiv, or just did not complete all of the jlc modules (that was me) ergo not qualifying for the IAP Bypass, every officer whether the come from the street or the ranks must do BOTC unless they were SLC/ILQ Qual previously in which case they go to a program called the officership colloquim. (this is for long in the tooth CWO's looking to pad thier pension type of deal) Cheers,


----------



## AverageJoe (8 Aug 2007)

One more day until the enrolment ceremony and 19 more days until basic.....getting close 

See you guys from Vancouver at the enrolment ceremony tomorrow.

I'm gonna be a chump and go there extra early just in case I forget to take something in my excitement and have to go back to pick something up ha ha


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (8 Aug 2007)

There are programmed periods in the first week solely for the purpose of picking stuff up, we will be confined to barracks for the first 4 weeks, from the moment we checkin at the desk, for me that'll be about noon on saturday as I get into dorval around 07:00


----------



## Meridian (9 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> There are programmed periods in the first week solely for the purpose of picking stuff up, we will be confined to barracks for the first 4 weeks, from the moment we checkin at the desk, for me that'll be about noon on saturday as I get into dorval around 07:00



I think you want to be locked up.   There isn't much to do in St Jean anyway, so being locked up is really more psychological than anything, and usually you are so busy, you wouldnt be going anywhere anyway!  

Enjoy the Mega.   I really don't miss the dust bunnies....


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (9 Aug 2007)

I don't miss them either, but hey gives me time to get my kit sorted out


----------



## rivard (16 Aug 2007)

ya me to,swear in on August 28 and in St.Jean september9th


----------



## UTMATH (16 Aug 2007)

Hello.
This is my first time posting to the forum.
I'm also going to Saint Jean on Aug 26 for the BOTC.
I'm DEO - Aerospace Engineer
Hope to see you guys soon.
Bye


----------



## 1r4AD (17 Aug 2007)

Finally all sworn in, kit ready, forms filled out, etc. 

Only 8 days away!

I will see you all on the 26th!


----------



## shorinsakka (17 Aug 2007)

Anyone having their stuff moved into public storage actually had it moved yet?

I haven't heard a thing, and August 26th is getting pretty close now.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Aug 2007)

shorinsakka,

I don't have kit going into storage as I'm married and what not but I did about 10 years ago have it moved, about a week before the course started, my reccomendation is to contact the recruiting centre and find out whats going on. Changes are they've contracted it and the moving company is dragging thier feet.


----------



## shorinsakka (18 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> I don't have kit going into storage as I'm married and what not but I did about 10 years ago have it moved, about a week before the course started, my reccomendation is to contact the recruiting centre and find out whats going on. Changes are they've contracted it and the moving company is dragging thier feet.



No offence but that was the first and most obvious thing to do  
Well, I posted here as the last link in my chain of attempting to find out what's going on, having tried all other possibilities.  Of the three numbers I had to contact for my file manager, recruiting sgt. and main recruiting number at CFRC Ottawa, two had "away on course/vacation" messages with no transfer to a new number, just listing the main recruiting number.  Ditto for e-mail.  And no-one answered or responded to my messages.  If I lived close enough, I would just go there in person, a tactic I learned in my government days.  You can ignore the phones, but the person standing in front of you is hard to ignore.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Aug 2007)

Indeed, and it may just come down to that. The other option is to call the generic line for the recruiting centre and ask for one of the clerks (they're the guys that book the trucks any way) and chances are they can make things happen fast. And remember wherever you make good friends with the following people;

Pay Clerk,
Supply Tech,
Cook,

Cheers, and see you next weekend


----------



## shorinsakka (22 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Indeed, and it may just come down to that. The other option is to call the generic line for the recruiting centre and ask for one of the clerks (they're the guys that book the trucks any way) and chances are they can make things happen fast. And remember wherever you make good friends with the following people;



I finally got a phone call Monday afternoon.   In principle I should have been contacted 10 days before the training camp was to begin, so I was correct in wanting to know what was going on.  Having said that, I still haven't been contacted by the movers, and they now have only three days to get their act together.

I will indeed see you on Sunday.   I shall probably be there around 1330ish.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (22 Aug 2007)

Sounds good, my flight gets in at 07:10 Sat morning, I'll be the guy trying to catch up with the overnight flight.


----------



## shorinsakka (22 Aug 2007)

Hoho, got a call at 0800hrs this morning from the mover.  She claims she was only given the moving gig yesterday afternoon.  Ah, the government, always "deadline oriented" (*cough*).  Transport date is... the last day possible, on Friday.  Could have been worse I suppose.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (22 Aug 2007)

Dudes I'm in mid afternoon on Sunday. Will be in Ottawa on R&R with my GF for a few days prior. John how much UAB did you ship? I think I sent 5 tote boxes, winter and summer kit... basically everything I had that was listed in the JI's.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (22 Aug 2007)

I think it worked out to 180lbs filled quarter triwall


----------



## Skidmark (22 Aug 2007)

I'll be there as well on the 26th REOTP-Pilot. I'll be on the 028 serial ( I think its a french course). Anyway hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (22 Aug 2007)

Nice Cormorant, is that what you want to fly?


----------



## Skidmark (22 Aug 2007)

I'll definitely do more than my best to end up on this machine. But any helicopter would be awesome.
You wanna fly hercs?


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (22 Aug 2007)

I do eventually yes. I used to fix em, full circle would be awesome.


----------

